# We have eggs!!!!!



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

YUUUUUUUUAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHH!!! Finally. Daddy didn't eat all the eggs this time...only most of them xD haha. 
I can see about 10-20 eggs in the nest now, and they stopped spawning about yesterday afternoon (around 3-ish). soooo let's see what happens!


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

OH MY GOSHNESS, that sounds awesome congrats. And can you help me with something? Take me throught a step by step process of how the breed the betta fish. I already know really, but a few extra pointers from someone in the process right now seems like a better resource if you ask me


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

haha thanks. 

well, some people say it's hard, other say it's easy. It really all depends on how well you condition your fish and being patient. I was very impatient my first couple of tries and thought that it would be quicker than what it was. I had about 3-6 failed spawns before this one. Not saying that this one was a success- cuz I still don't have fry yet  BUT at least it's improvement. xD

I fed my two bettas blood worms (frozen not freeze-dried) and betta pelets three times a day (small amounts though) for a little over 2 weeks. My tank set up is a 2.5 gal (my 10 gal is in need of cleaning) with gravel, plants, and a hiding cave for my female, and at a nice 82F. People recommend a 5+ gal since 2.5 is hard to raise so many fry in (good thing mine ate most of them xD ). Introduce the male first and let him swim around, then the female (but keep her in some sort of container). I put half of a styrofoam cup in there. within 3 hours, my male had the cup OVERFLOWING with bubblies~ xD. I kept the female in her cup for another day until I saw her barred up like crazy, swimming at an angle, and clamped fins. 

Then I let her go and watched them do their stuff. haha. It was a lot easier than my previous spawns. Plus I used a different female (she's my baby mama lolz). She seems to always want to mate no matter the male. sooo that's about that. I feed my male cuz I'm scared he's going to eat the eggs (again). -__-; *sigh* But that's about that I think! Once the fry get too big for the 2.5, I'm going to transfer them to the 10g.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

my eggs now have little tails! Mars is trying so hard to collect them all as they fall out of the nest. what a good dad he is!


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's some pics! Sorry I couldn't get any closer! ><


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy Fishy (Oct 29, 2010)

Congrats! Hope your wigglers make it all the way to frydom!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

haha, LOVE the 2nd pic!  so funny. Congrats on your spawn. I hope they grow healthy and happy!  Keep us posted.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

ah man your so lucky. i had just as many failed attempts as you and im ready to call it quits.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

aaahhh! Thanks guys! I'm going to start a spawn log soon, so look for that!  

jschristian- just be patient and keep trying. You'll get it sooner or later.  I had to go through 3 different females! @[email protected];


----------



## sundstrom (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh wow i love the second pic thats cute and hilarious i actually laughed out loud when i saw it, well it was more of a little chuckle. And thank you so much i find it hard to even consider spawning my betta's. This last time i tried the male was kinda lazy on making his bubblies. So i had to wait about 11 days before it was even close to acceptable. But my female is a cambodian so it was hard to see if she was barred or not. And when i put her in there thinking she was ready he tore her fins really bad and she was like...dieing. So i just took her and him out.


----------



## jschristian44 (Jan 6, 2011)

i would keep trying but honestly i think they are just mocking me now. ive tried like 8 different females and 3 different males. have a very young male, 6 month male, and a near 1 year old male and no one still embraced for me. something in my setup is wrong. there is one thing wrong that is causing them not to breed. my suspicions are because my light is too bright, but i think they are just mocking me.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Sun- awwwsss, well it just takes time  I LOVE that 2nd pic too! xDDD He turned around and looked RIGHT AT ME as soon as I snapped it hahahaha. <3 Mars. 

JS- ...I don't think the fish are mocking you... o__O; Maybe you don't have enough hiding spots for the females? Or didn't have them conditioned long enough? They need high protein foods at least 2 times a day. I feed mine frozen blood worms and betta pellets. The light might also be too bright. My bf's uncle bred them in Vietnam when he lived there. He says that they like darker places to spawn, as it seems peaceful and quiet.  Hope that helps!


----------



## baylee767 (Nov 5, 2010)

Js: You know, that's because you condition for a week with pellets and freeze dried food. Fish dont mock people... Please, let's focus on youlovegnats for this thread.

Anyways, Youlovegnats, congrats on the fry! I love seeng a successful spawn =D. I love that second pic of your male, it's like he's saying "Okay, you can take the picture, but I'll be watching." Lol. I cant wait to see them grow up into beautiful Bettas (=.


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

baylee- I KNOW! Me either! I want them to grow now! hahaha. xD


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

sorry if I missed this before, but what kind/color was mama?
I know dad was giving you the what you looking at evil eye in that second pic, love it


----------



## BettaBetty (May 1, 2011)

Awh, Grats on the new wigglers! How exciting!


----------



## Larsa (May 6, 2011)

how old is your male??? I love your Mars's bubble nest o.o thats huge! Congrats on the lil ones : ) I wanna see what color outcomes they will be! XD i love baby fish!!!!! sooooo darn cute... what a defensive father fish too-giving you the death stare in the photos. lol


----------



## youlovegnats (Feb 23, 2011)

Silver- She's a royal blue VT. 

BettaBetty- THANKS!  

Larsa- I have no idea how old he is.... haha. I got him at a Local pet store.  He's such a great dad! He was attacking the turkey baster as I was adding in more water! hhaha. Also, his nests ARE HUGE! He almost filled the entire styro cup with bubbles! O__O


----------

